# Our visit to meet Bindi & Babies - picture heavy



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

My husband and I are lucky enough to be getting a pup from Bindi's litter. We travelled down to Wisconsin this weekend to meet Linda, Yvette, Bindi and her 4 1/2 week old beautiful puppies. Bindi is a gorgeous girl and has done a very good job with her pups! We fell in love with them all (but especially little pink girl). They definitely have their own little personalities developing and it's hard to take pictures as they were constantly in motion, until they all crashed, well all except little green boy who was still raring to go! 

Thanks again Linda for having us, it was worth the trip!!! Now the countdown to going home day - we can't wait:


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Oh my gosh! Gorgeous mom & beautiful puppies!! Holy Moly! Love the one of the blue-shirted person holding the pup like a baby! Gimme one! hahahahaha!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

That's my husband holding Pink Girl :


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Congrats on your new pup! I bet the wait is killing you, huh? It almost did for me! These pups are gorgeous! I am so glad to hear that a member of the forum is getting one of these little ones!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

OH MY GOODNESS...I just want to eat them up  Ok...not really, but they are soooooo freaking cute!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Can I hug them, squeeze them, kiss them??


----------



## TuckersMom (Sep 26, 2010)

how can I say this without sounding like a crazy person....I WANT ONEEEEEEEE!! was that bad??

oooh I miss the little bellies and puppy breath! congratulations!


----------



## Sam's Mom (Sep 16, 2009)

Thank you, thank you,, thank you for the pictures! They are beautiful. I am so excited for our puppy, too! I love Bindi's smile. Is anyone else on the forum getting one of these cuties?


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Lucky you!!! It must have been hard to leave. Gorgeous pups. Have your camera ready for the homecoming.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Love the pictures! It was great meeting you and your hubby-I apologize for geeking out on Doctor Who and Torchwood  I think there's a future litter theme in there. I really enjoyed the visit!

Kimberley-the puppies love being held like babies (well, for a little while anyway) as Yvette holds them like that every day. She does such a good job socializing and playing with the puppies-one of these days I will talk her into taking one.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Tahnee GR said:


> Love the pictures! It was great meeting you and your hubby-I apologize for geeking out on Doctor Who and Torchwood  I think there's a future litter theme in there. I really enjoyed the visit!
> 
> Kimberley-the puppies love being held like babies (well, for a little while anyway) as Yvette holds them like that every day. She does such a good job socializing and playing with the puppies-one of these days I will talk her into taking one.


No worries Linda, Jarrod loves those shows so he was more than happy to have someone to talk with about them since I don't watch them


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

The puppies are SO adorable. I've also noticed Bindi is smiling in EVERY picture I've seen of her. I love seeing pictures of her because she makes me smile.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

They are all soooo cute!!! Congrats! So will little pink girl be the one?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

OMG, they're precious beyond words!!! Great pics.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

They are absolutely precious! I always get a little puppy-envy looking at the adorable puppy pictures!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

SandyK said:


> They are all soooo cute!!! Congrats! So will little pink girl be the one?


Linda chooses which puppy goes home with us, whatever her decision will be fine as we trust her judgement, we were just particularly attracted to pink girl


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

So you gonna be mama again, I am so happy for you. And all of them are just gorgeous and Bindi of course.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Those pups are so so cute! Mom is quite gorgeous herself!! I know the next few weeks will seem so incredibly looonnnnnnng.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful beautiful babies, Bindi is sooooo gorgeous.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Sally's Mom said:


> Can I hug them, squeeze them, kiss them??


Don't you have 3 little ones you can hug, squeeze and kiss??

They are just adorable. Congrats to everyone getting a Bindi puppy and please take lots of photos to post here!


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Maddies mom I am so excited for you! They are just precious. I can't wait to see you bring your girl home.


----------



## cory (Aug 23, 2010)

They are all so precious!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maddie's Mom*

Maddie's Mom

I am SO VERY EXCITED FOR YOU!!! Those pupppies are SO PRECIOUS!!!


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

OMG, I love the mush face in the first picture! Great pictures - mom and babies are looking great. It makes me want a puppy again. I'm sure you must be excited that you'll be taking one home in just a few weeks.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Linda,
Your set up is awesome. When we built this house, we should've made a dog room. I am down to one. He is wonderful... goes to his new home on Tuesday!!!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Thanks, Janice! The pictures here are from Yvette's-her house is really ALL about the animals 

One puppy goes home tomorrow, then it's 8 until Friday. Not sure how I am going to do it, with working Mon-Thurs, I guess just not much sleep 

Gonna be really quiet around here when they do go


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Lovely pups... it all works out even when work interferes and causes time away from pups...


----------

